
Show HN: Zestoy – “YouTube” for Canvas - victoriap
https://www.zestoy.com/upstella
======
victoriap
Hi everyone, here's Zestoy - a place for animations, puzzles, games, live
backgrounds, toys based on Canvas/WebGL, which you can embed, fork and
customize.

You may play each game, embed them on your website by clicking the 6 small
images under each game and getting the embed code. To customize and fork:
Click the + sign at the bottom right of each game to fork and create your own
version by customizing the fields in Settings and Advanced tabs.

We know we still have a lot to build and fix and currently have around two
dozen game types but anyway we appreciate your feedback.

